# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Prohormone that wont cause gyno

## Deltasaurus

thats all im worried about is gyno and thats it nuthing else can someone help me out?

what is the best prohormone for size gains or oral period that will not cause gyno or shut me down to bad, im 21 and have access to everything
about 12-13% bodyfat is my guess

----------


## POPS

> thats all im worried about is gyno and thats it nuthing else can someone help me out?
> 
> what is the best prohormone for size gains or oral period that will not cause gyno or shut me down to bad, im 21 and have access to everything
> about 12-13% bodyfat is my guess


At 21 I would just stick with creatine and protein. Your test levels are still at their highest point and you do not want to cause damage to yourself in the future.........jmo.............

----------


## TrynaImprove

i thought only things labeled as a 'steroid ' can fcuk u up in the future. I thought that was one of the big differences between ph's and steroids . am i wrong here?! i mean, im only gonna be 20 in a week and when i posted about taking ph's, no one ever told me not to take them. What the heck papa?!

----------


## POPS

> i thought only things labeled as a 'steroid' can fcuk u up in the future. I thought that was one of the big differences between ph's and steroids. am i wrong here?! i mean, im only gonna be 20 in a week and when i posted about taking ph's, no one ever told me not to take them. What the heck papa?!


Obvoiusly no one has asked you your age OR you chose not to post it in your profile. Believe me, if you would have posted this, Im not the only one that would suggest this........IMO.....ph's are steroids . Anything that requires you to take liver protectant and pct is considered a steroid in my book......

----------


## SuperLift

At 20 you probably dont need to take any PH, but would it help you get bigger faster? yes

Would it mess you up long term? Most likely not.

----------


## Bryan2

yeah dude taking steroids at a young will **** you up.


Trust me on this one

as far as something horrible......doubt it


but when your older youll see the difference way lower natural test levels

if you ever stop working out and fall into different priorities in life(job or family and whatnot) you will sure pack on the flab a whole lot quicker when your in your late 30s-40s

and youll notice a change in your overall look at the world it really does mess with much more on a mental level as well man

So again its prollyt not gonna hurt you in a horrble sense but shit dude just live life NOTHING is gonna change for you if you get bigger in a few months vs doing normally and it taking a year. your not going to get anywhere quicker with the I want it now point of view

----------


## Ashop

> At 21 I would just stick with creatine and protein. Your test levels are still at their highest point and you do not want to cause damage to yourself in the future.........jmo.............


Thats real good honest advice. At 21 your natural hormones are raging. Use them to your advantage..FOOD,,DIET,,TRAINING,,DETERMINATION is all that you need.

----------


## Kibble

You can get an anti-estrogen prohormone and get gyno. Epistane is a popular one, but it can cause rebound gyno. Many times people get gyno post cycle because their hormones are racing back to optimal levels. What is most importand is to use an AI during cycle and pct. Taper it down towards the end. There are several supplements and such to keep your estrogen level in check.

I do not approve of you using prohormones... but I do not want you to go into anything blind. If you start too early, you will suffer in the end. By the time you realize that all of the vets and mods were right, it will be too late

----------


## Ripped Mass

> You can get an anti-estrogen prohormone and get gyno. Epistane is a popular one, but it can cause rebound gyno. Many times people get gyno post cycle because their hormones are racing back to optimal levels. What is most importand is to use an AI during cycle and pct. Taper it down towards the end. There are several supplements and such to keep your estrogen level in check.
> 
> I do not approve of you using prohormones... but I do not want you to go into anything blind. If you start too early, you will suffer in the end. By the time you realize that all of the vets and mods were right, it will be too late


Take this advice young buck, when I was about your age I was introduced to PH by a buddy, and it I was thinking like alot of us do, well its not juice so it is not bad for you especially if they sell it at the store. I was taking PH like candy, I dont even remember if I ever cycled off, maybe with some tribulus but thats it,was partying all the time with booze and what not, luckily I never jacked my liver up (although had elevated enzymes once but went back to normal) or had any testosterone problems, but I definitely had some gyno before I ever hit the needle.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> i thought only things labeled as a 'steroid' can fcuk u up in the future. I thought that was one of the big differences between ph's and steroids. am i wrong here?! i mean, im only gonna be 20 in a week and when i posted about taking ph's, no one ever told me not to take them. What the heck papa?!



Listen to the people on this website....They are not giving you bad information because they don't want you to get big....They are giving you good advice....I didn't touch my first PH/DS until I was 30 years old....It is better to go all out in the gym using lots of weights and a good diet until you hit a really hard spot and stop making any gains....then look into using PH/DS.....It will make a difference down the road especially if you like having sex.......

----------


## Okinawa_Power

> Take this advice young buck, when I was about your age I was introduced to PH by a buddy, and it I was thinking like alot of us do, well its not juice so it is not bad for you especially if they sell it at the store. I was taking PH like candy, I dont even remember if I ever cycled off, maybe with some tribulus but thats it,was partying all the time with booze and what not, luckily I never jacked my liver up (although had elevated enzymes once but went back to normal) or had any testosterone problems, but I definitely had some gyno before I ever hit the needle.



Chamberman I did the same thing....Remember 1AD, M1T, 4AD, 19NOR, T-Bomb (Original)....I used to get most of them in powder form (19Nor, 4AD, 1AD) and took ****ing spoonfulls at a time.......Talk about water weight.......LMFAO!!!!!!! Those were the good ol'days........I think I went well over 2 years eating that shit like cookies and never did PCT....Like you my liver is still in one peice and my balls are not raisens!!!!!!!!!! I hope this kid listens to some sound advice.....

----------

